
Facebook introduces Anonymous Login - mikegreenspan
https://twitter.com/CNBCSocial/status/461555118815473664
======
hershel
I'm pretty sure that in the background they use some kind of data mining to
learn you're identity, and they're pretty good at it since they have all this
data.

